# Video I made about Summertime Red Fishing in Louisiana



## mediumheavyaction (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope y'all enjoy as much as I enjoyed making this video.  It's about the full experience of fishing in Louisiana.  Warning, this isn't fish porn.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xofht6gYfGM


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

A Beavertail to boot!!! VERY nice video, makes me want to drive over and stay a LOOOOOONNNGGGG time! No place like La.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

nicely done.......


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice video. High quality start to finish.


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

Great video!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Great video.... Nice editing, boat, fish on the fly, scenery, high quality stuff all the way around. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice! You had a couple different cameras going, what were they? I only saw a lil bit of video that looked "go-pro-ish (wide angle/ fisheye). The rest of it was done with some other zoom capable camea. What was it? What video editing software did you use? Nice music selection too.


----------



## mediumheavyaction (Jan 26, 2012)

Everything was shot with two Nikon D 3100's, except for a few seconds of go-pro footage. Final cut editing software was used for editing. Thanks for the kind words everyone. Glad y'all enjoyed it.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome video!!


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

Very cool. Nice to see a video that isn't all gopro and music. Hope to see more from you in the future. Are you on Vimeo as well? [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## mediumheavyaction (Jan 26, 2012)

> Very cool. Nice to see a video that isn't all gopro and music. Hope to see more from you in the future. Are you on Vimeo as well? [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Just YouTube for now. Glad you liked it.


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

Great movie. I fished with Lucas last May and had a blast. We caught a few fish but had great time with Lucas. He is a funny guy, fun to fish with and works hard all day. I would love to get him to Tampa and get out on my boat for tarpon.


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice job, Lucas and crew!
Good to see more people passionate about this fishery in the other seasons. It really is great year-round and I have a feeling more people will begin to realize that it's not just Fall and Winter. There's no other place like it.
Guys (and Gals),
If you want to have a great time on the water here in southeast Louisiana give one of our local guides like Lucas a call.

Again, good job on the video, Lucas.


----------



## jeffrey_king (Mar 10, 2014)

Excellent video! Top quality footage and great dialog of the Louisiana fishery. Can't wait for my next trip out.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Awesome video, thank you! I love the state of LA and can not wait to get down for some more fishing adventures!


----------



## mediumheavyaction (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I'm glad my passion for my home state and fishery shine through.


----------



## rdgregg (Dec 27, 2012)

Cool video! I love Louisiana reds , makes it tough to get back on the water here in texas ever time we come back from there.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Great photography and fishery!


----------

